# curly coated westies



## Chestnuttymare (19 February 2012)

Met a lady on walk with a wee beigey sort of coloured dog. floppy wee ears and longish legs (for a westie). when i asked what it was she said it was a curly coated westie. I said 'eh?' never heard of that one and am usually pretty decent at guessing breeds. to me it looked no more like a westie than my cara (dobie). she said it is a bona fida breed and gets really offended when people thing it is a cross breed. apart from the coat, there was very little that resemble a westie. there is also a dog down the road which was sold as a border collie but has the sable coat of a gsd and a gsd tail and slinks along like a collie.
anyway, has anyone heard of a curly coated westie or is it one of these mad throwback things that some unscrupulous breeders sell as 'rare type' and charge double? x


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 February 2012)

Never head of one and curls are a fault in West Highland Whites AFAIK?!

I had a man proudly tell me he had paid £2000 for his Belgian Shepherd.
It was a longcoat black and gold GSD. A very nice dog, but a German Shepherd nonetheless (and yes, I know there are four types of BSD, but this looked like none of them), my friend had to drag me away as a row was brewing   

CNM, you mean sable as in grey?


----------



## Chestnuttymare (19 February 2012)

lol at the belgian shepherd. yeah sable as in grey! it is funny, if i can get a pic i will pm you with it. shame though, but they still think it is a collie so no harm done and it is a nice natured dog so far.


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 February 2012)

Yeah, would be keen to get a look  ironic now that I own a dog everybody thinks is a Gronendael (although hopefully less now that his head has matured) or a collie cross, he has ginger toes now, maybe there is some Irish Setter in there too


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 February 2012)

Ginger toes on the floof meister?! Oh dear Lord, we need a picture!


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 February 2012)

Ive never heard of them, obviously another mug parted from their money. Still ignorance is bliss.


----------



## PucciNPoni (20 February 2012)

Nope, never heard of a curly coated westie.  It's probably been crossed with a bichon which I have heard of 

I have seen westies with incorrect (soft/curly) coats but they for the most part still look like westies.  As far as the floppy ear goes, that often happens if the ear tips aren't clipped - the weight of the hair droops them but as soon as they're tipped, they stand up as they ought to.


----------



## Kaylum (20 February 2012)

westies are only ever one colour, the clue is Westhighland White Terrier, so whoever is breeding curly beige ones must be starting another new crossbreed or bad bred trend.


----------



## PucciNPoni (20 February 2012)

Some how I missed the beigy description in the OP. .. sounds like it's got some Cairn mixed in.  I do see a rather lot of "beige" stripes down the dorsal which is common enough in WHWT's.  In fact, it's more rare and desirable I believe to be lacking that dorsal stripe - which IS in fact a hint of it's heritage which comes from Cairn Terriers.  I suppose it's entirely possible to get a throwback which is fawn, a rather "wide" dorsal that in fact covers the whole dog 

But even still, Cairn's shouldn't have curly coats (doesn't mean they don't) and nor should they have floppy ears (however see my point about the unclipped ear tips).  

I have seen some which don't want to stand upright, and I think this happens after years of non-shaving of the ear tips (or stripping) and they just become "trained" to flop.  You see a rather lot of yorkies like that.


----------



## s4sugar (20 February 2012)

Soft coated wheaten terrier?

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=so...SNoer0QWFp42QDw&ved=0CFMQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=965


Last time I was in the vet's waiting room someone came in with a black GSD puppy.

I heard her book it in as a Belgian shepherd so asked about it. It was bred from an unregistered GSD bitch to a Czech import GSD dog and as it was black it was a Belgian!

This had been sold to a pet owner.


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 February 2012)

**headdesk on all counts S4S**


----------



## MurphysMinder (20 February 2012)

Sharing desk with CC !
Re the curly coated westie, do you think its another variation on the designer breed theme, its actually a westiepoo but to make it even more rare and expensive they have rebranded as a curly coated westie.


----------



## hunting mad (20 February 2012)

Sounds just like my westie........when it goes up the cow yard and rubs on the tractor wheels!!!


----------



## PucciNPoni (20 February 2012)

LOL, you're probably right that it's a soft coated wheaten - OP, how big was it?!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (20 February 2012)

def not a wheaten, similar sort of colour but def not. smaller and totally wrong shape for a wheaten and coat nothing like it.  Initially I thought cairn x westie. I think I offended her because when she said 'curly westie' I thought she was just kidding about giving her mongrel a breed and laughed and said 'ahh did you just make that up'? oops. I wasn't being nasty, i really thought she was kidding. It really  just looks like a wee mongrel. must get a pic next time i see her.
CC I bet you paid a fortune for that mixture! 
my friend that was with me at the time has a lab x boxer so we have decided she is a la'bo, a rare french breed. unless there is a designer name for it already, maybe a boxador


----------



## EAST KENT (21 February 2012)

Beigey along it`s back? Could be plain  old flea allergy! Very desirable.


----------



## aintgotnohay (27 December 2012)

sounds like a westiepoo.i had a litter in september.mine sell for £250 each though i have seen some people sell them for £400-£500.all mine were dark coloured with some brindling on few of them both parents were kc reg westie and cafe lait toy poodle.the oldest one i have bred is now 15 years old and have had no health issues whatseover.


----------



## MurphysMinder (27 December 2012)

Sounds to me its just a westie crossed with something, possibly a poodle, and the owner has been conned if she thinks its actually a breed.


----------



## s4sugar (27 December 2012)

Probably westie x bichon if proportions were like a westie. 

Just why do idiots support these puppy farmers? 

I've started telling people who tell me how much they have been conned out of that I know a tattooist to get sucker put on their foreheads.


----------



## aintgotnohay (27 December 2012)

s4sugar said:



			Probably westie x bichon if proportions were like a westie. 

Just why do idiots support these puppy farmers? 

I've started telling people who tell me how much they have been conned out of that I know a tattooist to get sucker put on their foreheads.
		
Click to expand...

people who pay up to £400-500 for them r silly.like my previous post says.oldest one i know that i bred is now 15 yrs old.i sell my westiepoo pups for £250.never had one complaint or one returned via the contract the buyers get when they buy from me.that price includes all injections etc.they ve been going like hotcakes for years and never had any known health issues with them.


----------



## Dobiegirl (27 December 2012)

aintgotnohay said:



			people who pay up to £400-500 for them r silly.like my previous post says.oldest one i know that i bred is now 15 yrs old.i sell my westiepoo pups for £250.never had one complaint or one returned via the contract the buyers get when they buy from me.that price includes all injections etc.they ve been going like hotcakes for years and never had any known health issues with them.
		
Click to expand...

Just out of interest why didnt you breed pedigree, you would have got far more for them.


----------



## s4sugar (27 December 2012)

aintgotnohay said:



			people who pay up to £400-500 for them r silly.like my previous post says.oldest one i know that i bred is now 15 yrs old.i sell my westiepoo pups for £250.never had one complaint or one returned via the contract the buyers get when they buy from me.that price includes all injections etc.they ve been going like hotcakes for years and never had any known health issues with them.
		
Click to expand...

BTW what does the council charge for your breeder's licence?


----------



## CorvusCorax (27 December 2012)

'Going like hotcakes'. Wow.


----------

